# No youngers games this weekend in LA



## focomoso (Oct 5, 2018)

Does anyone know why there are no games this weekend for any of the U12, 13 and 14 clubs in LA?


----------



## watfly (Oct 5, 2018)

Same for SD, enjoy the weekend off.  Recharge with some non-soccer related activities.


----------



## RedDevilDad (Oct 7, 2018)

focomoso said:


> Does anyone know why there are no games this weekend for any of the U12, 13 and 14 clubs in LA?


Based on my timeline... when in doubt, blame one of the following:
- That random light in the sky on Sunday night
- Trump or Obama
- Facebook Friend Requests scam
- the Russians


----------



## ultimate20 (Oct 9, 2018)

could this have been part of the reduced game schedule allowing teams to set up their own games?


----------



## RedDevilDad (Oct 9, 2018)

ultimate20 said:


> could this have been part of the reduced game schedule allowing teams to set up their own games?


Probably.  Looks like all the AS Roma Affiliates converged on Sacramento.  That looked cool.  U12s and U13s having friendlies from around the US.


----------

